
TextMaster API Copywrites, Translates, and Proofs Content - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/07/16/textmaster-api-copywrites-translates-and-proofs-content/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProgrammableWeb+%28ProgrammableWeb%3A+Blog%29
======
eric_bullington
One company that started doing this same thing several years ago is Gengo
(formerly MyGengo):

gengo.com

They offer a translation API for skilled human translations. I've never used
it, but they've got a very nice API and many related plugins and libraries.

